
Confide: an app for execs who want sensitive messages to vanish Snapchat-style - kkennedy
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/08/confide-an-app-for-execs-who-want-sensitive-messages-to-vanish-snapchat-style/
======
venomsnake
I also have a perpetuum mobile device to sell to any exec that buys it
security and self destruct features.

